# What City Is The Audi Plant?



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*What City Is The Audi Plant Located?*

Can someone please tell me which city in Germany is the Audi plant located?
Thanks allot.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (mk3gti)*

Ingolstdat and Neckarsulm.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (A4Jetta)*

Thanks bro!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_Ingolstdat and Neckarsulm.

Dont forget Györ in Hungary, this is where the TT is made.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (PerL)*

Planning a visit? If so, I hear Neckarsulm has a delivery center (haven't been there yet), but Ingolstadt has Museum Mobile, which is pretty cool. Also, if you fly in and out of Munich (about a 40 min drive on the Autobahn), there's an Audi Forum there as well (basically a showroom).


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? ([email protected])*

Neckarsulm also has quattro GmbH, the division that caters for the special orders. Pink leathr? they will do it. quattro GmbH also made the RS4 and now (as long as it lasts) the RS6.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (PerL)*

Is that where their main office is? Ingolstadt has an office/showroom above the delivery center and near a huge Audi giftshop. The quattro GmbH office has sample seats, leather, etc. We just visited and are putting an article and gallery together.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? ([email protected])*

quattro GmbH's main offices are located in Neckarsulm, yes.
quattro GmbH Website


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_quattro GmbH's main offices are located in Neckarsulm, yes.
quattro GmbH Website

Is it safe to assume that all B6 A4s came from the Ingolstadt factory? B5s?


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Neckarsulm also has quattro GmbH, the division that caters for the special orders. Pink leathr? they will do it. quattro GmbH also made the RS4 and now (as long as it lasts) the RS6.

Ingolstdat I thought thats where all the S and RS models where made at Gmbh


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
Is it safe to assume that all B6 A4s came from the Ingolstadt factory? B5s?

All A4s come from Ingolstadt.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (A4Jetta)*

Have a look at your car's VIN. The very last letter before the 6 numbers (serial number) marks the plant that made the car.
A = Ingolstadt
N = Neckarsulm
1 = Györ, Hungary (Audi TT)
D = Bratislava, Slovakia (Audi Q7, same factory as VW Touareg and Porsche Cayenne)


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (PerL)*

^^^ Great info. Thanks guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (Der Audidude)*

I can also add the fact that if the VIN starts with WAU, it's an Audi (of course), if it starts with WUA, it's made by quattro GmbH. These include the B5 RS4, the B7 RS4, the C5 RS6, the C4 S6 Plus, and the R8. Finally, if the VIN starts with WAC, it's a genuine Audi RS2 which was modified and partially assembled by Porsche.
There is also a different country and manufacturer code for the Hungarian-made TT, it starts with TRU, instead of WAU. W is Germany (former West Germany, hence the W), and Hungary has the letter T.


_Modified by PerL at 12:10 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_
All A4s come from Ingolstadt.

Or Changchun China


_Modified by bzcat at 10:53 AM 2-28-2008_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: What City Is The Audi Plant Located? (chirocco)*

Since u will be in germany, might as well visit stuttgart and munich since youre down south. then take a nice drive up to Wolfsburg (VW). took me 4hours from frankfurt, but only 3 going home ( i was more confident on the way back driving a rented VW GTI on the autobahn)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

im might be going to Germany over the summer and currently I am planning to visit Inglostdat and the Museum Mobil. 
But, since you guys say that quattro GmbH is in Neckarsulm, I would almost rather visit the Audi factory there and quattro GmbH.
Is there any sort of tour you can take of quattro GmbH? Or a gift shop of sorts? catch my drift?
Any info is appreciated


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (verb.move)*

The Museum Mobil will NOT dissapoint. Too much to list.
Plus you'd have the BMW Museum in Munich.


----------

